# Access hat ein "Problem" festgestellt



## WiZdooM (30. März 2009)

Hallo Freunde,

Erstmal wünsche ich euch eine schöne Woche.

So, zu meinem Problem:
Auf einem W2K-Client läuft von der Access-Datenbankapplikation ein Frontend. Wobei laufen zuviel gesagt ist. Das Access-Frontend stürzt in unvorhersehbaren Zeitabständen immer wieder ab und ich bin etwas ratlos.
Die Access-Datenbank (mit den Tabellen) und das Frontend liegen auf unserem internen File-Server. Jeder Client hat das freigegebene Access-Datenbank-Verzeichnis als Laufwerk gemountet und eine Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop (für die DAUs).
Access startet eigentlich wie gewohnt. Das Frontend öffnet sich. Aber wie erwähnt schmiert es in unregelmäßigen Abständen ab. Da sich kein anderer User beschwert hat, dass sein Frontend mit der angefügten Fehlermeldung abschmiert, schließe ich Datenbankfehler und Programmierfehler an den mdbs aus.

Für den Browser ist ein automatisches Konfigurationsskript angegeben, aber das bezieht sich nur auf den Browser und hat mit der LAN-Verbindung die zum Betrieb erforderlich ist nichts zu tun. Wenn keine Netzwerkverbindung zum Fileserver besteht, kann der User ja nicht einmal die Verknüpfung öffnen. Wenn die Netzwerkverbindung im laufenden Betrieb abbricht, bringt das Frontend selbst Fehlercodes (die mit dem roten X), also schließe ich ein Netzwerkproblem ebenfalls aus.

Da ja Access abschmiert, erfolgt auch ein Eintrag in das Eventlog:


> Datum 30.03.2009
> Quelle: MS Office
> Uhrzeit 08:51
> Kategorie: Keine
> ...



Laut der MSKB tritt der Fehler mit der ID 1000 bei Versionen von 4.0.4431.1 oder 4.0.4331.3 auf (MSJet40.dll SP5). Die Version meiner MSJet40.dll ist aber 4.00.9511.0, also eigentlich neuer als SP8 für MSJet, sodaß die Ursache mit Hilfe der Knowledgebase nicht wirklich geklärt wird.

Könnte auch ein Hardwaredefekt an RAM oder HDD die Ursache sein ?


----------

